# mysql port 5.5.2 to 5.5.4 upgrade problem on FreeBSD 8.0



## sergun (Apr 16, 2010)

Today I made weekly upgrade via:

```
portsnap fetch update
portversion -v | grep "<"
portupgrade -arR
```

portversion showed to me that mysql client server and script should be upgraded.
portupgrade has finished with errors :-(

I have found that new version of mysql-client port try to be installed in /usr and previous one is located in /usr/local (as I know that is "right" place for mysql in FreeBSD)

And new ports mysql-server and mysql-scripts can't find updated mysql-client so library on right place.

I have no ideas why newest mysql client installes himself in /usr, and no ideas how to fix the situation.
All software installed on my FreeBSD were installed from ports via portupgrade command in a right way (no hacks, hand made builds).

Please help!


----------



## sergun (Apr 17, 2010)

Any ideas reg. mysql location in FreeBSD?
Should it be in /usr/local or in /usr?

Is the port completely prepared by MySQL guys or by FreeBSD people as well?


----------



## crsd (Apr 17, 2010)

I can confirm that mysql55-client installs to /usr when cmake is installed. Try deinstalling cmake (`# pkg_delete -x cmake`) as a workaround and please report the problem to maintainer (ale@freebsd.org).


----------



## crsd (Apr 18, 2010)

I've sent a mail to maintainer. Hope it will be fixed soon (and you are facing the same problem  ).


----------



## sergun (Apr 18, 2010)

crsd thanks!!!

uninstallling of cmake fixes the issue


			
				crsd said:
			
		

> I've sent a mail to maintainer. Hope it will be fixed soon (and you are facing the same problem  ).


----------

